# Utah Lake Catfish beatdown



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

After a long cold fall/winter of working out of state and hiding indoors to stay out of the cold, the spring itch had finally hit and I found myself dusting off my gear and heading out to hook some fish. Having studied up on many posts here and on other sites I have made it my goal to really get out and hit Utah lake hard this year. I have lived in Utah for about 10 yrs now and have never really given UL much thought until last year. With its close proximity and abundantly diverse fish population it was a no-brainer to really take advantage of what it has to offer.

After the snow had melted yesterday the sun finally made its way out and really gave way to a splendid afternoon. I gathered my gear and headed down to Lindon boat harbor. I pumped up the tube, rigged up my rods, and primed my fishfinder. Managed to drag my gear down to the waters edge and set off on my quest. I was fishing really shallow, staying mostly near the weedbeds. Had shirmp soaking under a bobber on my heavy rod, and was flipping plasic worms with my ultralight. Was hoping to pick up some whities but didn't manage to get any at all. I caught 3 good sized cats and one real brute that barely fit my net. What a rush to get pulled around the lake by that pig. My heart was racing with excitement. I didn't manage to snap a pic of that one as i caught it, I was too worried about getting tangled and losing the fish. It hit on the shrimp that I had soaking. Only managed 4 cats before one of them poked a small hole in my float tube and put an end to my day, but man was it worth the wait and what a way to start the season. In total i caught 3 on the shrimp and one on a plastic grub on my ultralight... Man what a fight, a cat on an ultralight!!! Yowzers!









one of the cookie cutter cats









Days catch. Not bad for a couple hours

I'm really looking forward to a great fishing season this year and would like to thank everyone on this board for your help and inspiration. I wish all of you luck in your fishing endeavors this year and hope this season is the best one yet.

Hounddog


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice work! North or South from the marina??


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice work! That had to have been a blast gettin pulled around.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

South near the bubble up... Took those kitties home and had a heck of a time cleaning them but they sure tasted good when i fried up the fillets in little nuggets. Got a big bag leftover in the freezer. Yum!!!

Hounddog


----------



## Receipt (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice cats. Was already plannin a trip to UL this weekend, can't wait to get there now.


----------



## honerism (Apr 26, 2010)

Had a friend send this to me the other day:

http://www.utahcats.com/


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

No prizes?


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd love it if someone demonstrated how to clean a cat. I was down at Powell last summer and had a heck of a time trying to clean a few. I always feel like I'm wasting a ton of meat when I clean them. Those nuggets sound tasty! Thanks for the report man.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ballsy... nice job. I'm thinkin the first weekend in May is going to be a cattin and carp shooting trip for me.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dartangion said:


> I'd love it if someone demonstrated how to clean a cat. I was down at Powell last summer and had a heck of a time trying to clean a few. I always feel like I'm wasting a ton of meat when I clean them. Those nuggets sound tasty! Thanks for the report man.


Fillet them if they are big enough, I don't gut catfish.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I remember seeing a diagram once in a sporting magazine that recommended putting a nail through a plank and using it to fillet catfish. Just place the fish belly down with it's throat on the nail point and you can cut the fillets off without the fish slipping and sliding all around. Looked like a good idea. I just release them all personally-- UL has alot of PCB's.


----------

